# Gerbil Rescue & Adoption



## swanseagerbils (Jun 22, 2009)

hi guys, we are a gerbil adoption and rescue service in swansea, we rescue and re home gerbils from all parts of wales

why not visit our site and see whats going on

Swansea Gerbils

"GIVE A NEW LEASE OF LIFE"

Thanks


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

aww i'd love to rescue a pair of Gerbils, I live in North West England though, so I doubt you'd rehome to me?


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> aww i'd love to rescue a pair of Gerbils, I live in North West England though, so I doubt you'd rehome to me?


where abouts are you from?

i have a couple of females looking for a new home


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

bexy1989 said:


> where abouts are you from?
> 
> i have a couple of females looking for a new home


North West England, near Manchester... i'm not sure if i'd be able to take them on yet though cos I need to buy a chest of drawers/table cos I don't have any surface space to keep them on :laugh:

what colours are your girls?


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

that wouldn't be a problem  means my sis would stay happy for longer 

they are all agouties


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

This is why i make people sign a terms and conditions form etc....so that none of my gerbils end up in rescues.
It's always so sad when people give them up for stupid reasons e.g. my child has lost interest


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Marcia said:


> This is why i make people sign a terms and conditions form etc....so that none of my gerbils end up in rescues.
> It's always so sad when people give them up for stupid reasons e.g. my child has lost interest


i agree it is sad when things end up in rescues

i wasn't too impressed with my friend that was meant to have my 2 females...she told me last minute as in like 1/2 hour before she was meant to come to get the pups that she wasn't having them because her land lady said no...i assumed she had already asked if she could have them!

i'm glad shes not having them in a way...i don't really trust her tbh =/


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I'd love to have some gerbils. There was one when i went to get Leo from the RSPCA. He was in a tiny cage all on his own. He looked so sad 
I want to go and get him but i have never had gerbils, only hammies. I want to do a bit of research as to what they need etc first. Are they easy to look after? What kind of cage will i need? I just won a Freddy 2 rat cage on ebay that i was going to use for Leo. Would a cage like that be ok?


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> I'd love to have some gerbils. There was one when i went to get Leo from the RSPCA. He was in a tiny cage all on his own. He looked so sad
> I want to go and get him but i have never had gerbils, only hammies. I want to do a bit of research as to what they need etc first. Are they easy to look after? What kind of cage will i need? I just won a Freddy 2 rat cage on ebay that i was going to use for Leo. Would a cage like that be ok?


i keep my gerbils in a tank as you can really fill them with sawdust so they can dig

they are reasonably easy to look after yea  they don't smell like hammies either 

best person to ask would be marica 

xxx


----------



## swanseagerbils (Jun 22, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> aww i'd love to rescue a pair of Gerbils, I live in North West England though, so I doubt you'd rehome to me?


Hi, sorry you are a bit for out of our area that we deal with, well a few hundred miles i think lol

Thanks for your comments


----------



## swanseagerbils (Jun 22, 2009)

bexy1989 said:


> i keep my gerbils in a tank as you can really fill them with sawdust so they can dig
> 
> they are reasonably easy to look after yea  they don't smell like hammies either
> 
> ...


Hi, our gerbils have tanks that are filled with sawdust, this helps them keep fit by digging round the tank and making a mess of it all lol

We tend to change our tanks sawdust every few weeks as this gives them something to do and also keep the talk clean. Usualy after we change the cage round the gerbils will get to work in makin it there home "Make a house a home". Hope yr gerbils are all well


----------

